# Skelerector



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I posted this in chat, but thought I should make everyone else suffer/enjoy it.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/erector.html

I am hoping to get around to the pneumatics soon.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Now this looks really interesting! Can't wait too see the rest.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I have added a second page with some higher resolution pics for those wanting a better look at the lifting mechanism.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/erector2.html


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I have been admiring your creation from when you first posted it! Great looking prop. I cant wait to see it in action if you are able to capture that part either way thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've admired your prop as well Bourno. It really looks fantastic! I'd love to see a video as well if you are able to share it sometime. The new photos really show the detail of the construction. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Reading the explanation of how it works, I'm reminded of that Far Side cartoon....


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks awesome, totally jealous. Skelerctor and a welder, man!! Just one question. Where did you find the skeleton?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. I have torn it apart to do some clean up and then get it painted, and I didn't take any video of it in action earlier. Unfortunately, I have a work trip coming up and won't get back from that for at least a week or two.

Torgen, yeah, I wanted to put in a little information on where the cylinder was applying force. It is hard to explain in words. Guess I may need to make a drawing that shows this in the future.

Darryl, that is a foam skeleton that seems to be only carried by Menards hardware stores and they are only in the north central US.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

bourno said:


> Darryl, that is a foam skeleton that seems to be only carried by Menards hardware stores and they are only in the north central US.


I REALLY want one of those this year so anyone willing to get one for me and ship it to me let me know or maybe "group by" ? Yes I know its expensive to ship but cheaper than driving up there!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I sent you an e-mail via what you had in your public profile. I will see what I can do to give you a hand.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I have to agree, that is one kick-ass little skelly. How much does he run, normally, and does Menard's have a website?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

The skeleton was $35 or $37 last year. It is nicely made and stands pretty close to 6' flat footed.

Menards has a website but is pretty lame. They have a store locator and weekly ad thing. They don't have any on-line ordering which I assume you were hoping for.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

OK, the VIDEO of it is up!!!!!!!

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/skelerector_vid.html


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

that is sweet bourno, very nice!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

You will definitely be scaring someone with this bad a** toy. Still jealous, maybe next year.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

That is way cool I hope you are able to get some video of that in action on Halloween I can't wait to see them jump back on that one ! Glad to see you have it completed. Now I wish it would cool off some here so I can get back to finishing up mine. 95+ for over 3 weeks straight!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

dannng, that is _sweet!_

My wife would kick my ass if I went out to buy a welder just to make Halloween props, though!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very Nice Job, Bourno, very nice indeed!!


----------



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

bourno, great prop....but then you always outdo yourself on props!!!
(just remembering your scarcrow prop from IS)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Indeed!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, it is really appreciated.

I may try and build another one before halloween (may or may not happen) and take more pictures of the piece parts during the construction so I can try and put together a better detailed how-to.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I have started on some detailed how-to pages for the skelerector. Only the first 4 pages are good, I ran out of steel tubing to progress onto pages 5-7.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/skelerector_how-to.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the how-to Bourno. I really want to make one of those.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

All the pages are done now more or less 

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/skelerector_how-to.html


----------

